# Sticky  Member picture gallery...



## GJ

Maybe it is nice to see who is behind the ''talking'' on WUS... B-)

Let me be the first one.....
Here is a picture of me and my daugter and me when she was born...










Here a picture of my girlfriend and my daughter...










And here a more recent picture of my now 17 month old daughter..










A sleep, dreaming of Dad...;-)










Hope you enjoyed the pictures and hopefully more members will follow and add this thread..


----------



## Searambler

Hi Gerard. Lovely family you have, you're a lucky guy! I'm a bachelor.....










Paul


----------



## john wilson




----------



## crimbocop

Self portrait, taken on my mobile!


----------



## Brian D.

*Thought I'd post some of myself and the family as well. Here's me giving my daughter her first bottle after she was born.*









*Here's me, my girlfriend, and daughter at her baptism.*









*This one is for Tim Patrick:-! .* *GO PACKERS!!!*









*Feeding time after bath time.*








*Notice the GW-1500 there:-D .*


----------



## mko

Tourneau at Ceasar's Palace, Las Vegas. Cheers! ;-) Paolo.


----------



## cdnwatchguy

My son and I, cheering on the home team to a near Stanley Cup.


----------



## BruceS

Haven't looked at this for awhile. Same ol pic for me.









Not many pics of me around. I'm usually behind the camera, not in front of it!
Cheers,
Bruce


----------



## Nalu

*Since I'm being more active here...*

At work:



















At play with mates and on my own:



















As a young man on a scouting trip:










Great to meet/see everyone! :-!


----------



## seikomatic

*Here I am!*

In a Hi Fi Show:


----------



## Onkel C

First one calling me "Junior" HAS WON a special prize!
From german television (from top to bottom: Nov 04, Dec 05, May 06):

























Picture for future job Applications, July/August 06:









And a "Vanity shot" after cutting a kilo of onions :gold


----------



## sikniss

ummm ... me


















my wife (Jenni) and daughter (Kamber)


----------



## mr2blue

Here are 2 flattering pictures. #1 in Palm Springs on chemotherapy and my ever favorite serial killer picture.


----------



## Tragic

In all my concert t glory.


----------



## john wilson

Great shirt Tragic! John Bonham is my all time favorite drummer! He had one fast bass foot! I like to doing his beat's and fill's. John Wilson.


----------



## Guest

Me (left) and Bhanu (right) visting Glashütte Original


----------



## rbt

Mike, that is just wrong. Pics of you instead of those beautiful GOs?


----------



## WNUT

Me with work bus.


----------



## Brad Trent

*Hmmmmmm........*

All this time on WUS, and I just found this forum...I might as well put up something so y'all know how damned goofy I can look...










BT


----------



## GJ

Welcome *here* on the Photography Forum Brad..:-! :-! :-!

Very nice picture..:-D :-D :-D


----------



## crimbocop

Here's a recent work shot, cropped out of the team photo....


----------



## kjw

Here I am in my home office. Nice place to work, if you have to. Ken


----------



## kjw

A photo behind me of a black sand Maui beach near Hana. Pictures can't capture all the beauty of Maui.


----------



## Alan From New York

*Move Over, Wilson*

Gee, and I thought I was the only busdriver on these forums...


----------



## dalstott

A Family shot. That's me on the left. I got my first bike in 1957 (Puch-Allstate twingle) and my first real watch in 1959 (Gallet Chronograph). I still have the Gallet but the bike has been superceded by 16 others.


----------



## 04lund2025

If anyone is interested over in the Dive Forum is a similar thread with shots of folks:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=39231

Stephen


----------



## comatox

First member pic of 07.
Sporting the Hamilton Jazzmaster.


----------



## GJ

Now that is a :gold :gold :gold picture my friend..:-! :-!


----------



## john wilson

*Re: Move Over, Wilson*



Alan From New York said:


> Gee, and I thought I was the only busdriver on these forums...


I'm a moven Al! Wecome! John Wilson.


----------



## dayz

Me working in Antarctica and East Timor



















Love those pics with you guys and your new babies it's such a special time, my 3 kids are now teenagers.


----------



## Micha

Here ya go


----------



## GJ

Whahahaha....:-! :-! :-! :-! 

Way to go Micha..|>


----------



## Onkel C




----------



## Alpha-q

me diving in the philippines


----------



## john wilson

July 4 2007. John Wilson.


----------



## Call_me_Tom

I'm 3rd in from the left.


----------



## JDV

Me at an Austin, Texas restaurant.;-)

Regards,
John


----------



## DMB




----------



## Fergie

Standard Pose









Underwater Jazz Hands









Here with James, a true WIS in training, who also wants to be an astronaut









And for those who thing I always wear shades, here is a shot taken by my 3 year old James


----------



## Mathew J

My daughter and I at the zoo for the first time


----------



## scamp007

OK, Here's our boy Jack And I, he's 4 and is already choosing which watches out of my collection he'll be relieving me of when he's older!


----------



## cpenning623

I'm obviously a little younger then most of the guys on here, but Im still just as big of a WIS!

I just dont have as big of budgets as you guys


----------



## Anthony

Call_me_Tom said:


> I'm 3rd in from the left.


Dude, how much you bench press??

So far I can do 135kg.


----------



## Fatpants

*I'm not called Fatpants for nothing!*










A very flattering picture taken by my other half on a recent trip to Norfolk.


----------



## jimmoose

*jimmoose and Moose859*

I'm the good looking guy on the left and the ugly stupid one (moose859) is on the right. Drunk as usual............
jim


----------



## GJ

Welcome guys...:-!:-!:-!


----------



## john wilson

*Re: I'm not called Fatpants for nothing!*



Fatpants said:


> A very flattering picture taken by my other half on a recent trip to Norfolk.


Fats. Your not so fat! Good photo and a handsome lad. John Wilson.


----------



## john wilson

John Wilson.


----------



## GJ

john wilson said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> This picture reminds me a bit of....:think::think::think:
> 
> *Eric Clapton*...:-x:-x:-x
> 
> You play the guitar as well john?


----------



## john wilson

Very little,but some. Drum's are my forte. John Wilson.


----------



## victarro

Me sporting my ORIS BC3










And here a Casio G Shock


----------



## Call_me_Tom

Anthony said:


> Dude, how much you bench press??
> 
> So far I can do 135kg.


I pyramid to 315lbs; starting at 135lbs for 10 reps, 225lbs for 8 reps, 315lbs for 6 reps.

I've never maxed out on weight at the gym so I don't know how much I can actually push.


----------



## citjet

Me..









Running away from work!









My daughter and I on the way to visit the ex wifey on a 737-700.


----------



## GJ

Nice to see a face behind the talk...:-!:-!

Cute girl you have there...;-)


----------



## PolishX

dont laugh at my picture , I was acting like a fool . and I've lost almost 20 lbs since then .


----------



## Swatch

This is my in the center in a ride with some friends in motorcycles...


----------



## Frontierman63

Mom and Me at my Bro's in NH this Summer (wearing my Tag F1)








Me @ 4000ft in NH








Nice to see pics of members:-!


----------



## omegaseeker

The wife and I in Cave Creek, Arizona on a sunset tour of the desert










Doing a little fishing










Gettin' some doggy love










Cruising the Caribbean


----------



## Brad Trent

Time to update the old photo to my new favorite...










I'm the girly-man in the tiny panties.....

BT


----------



## Hockey Whino

Here I am right before I decided to grow my hair long


----------



## davey vermaak

Me and my godson William, and his sister Sara

Davey


----------



## Erpardo

*New member, trying to leer how to post.*

Hi, my name is ..... and I'm sending somew pics from me, one with my woman in the NY Opera, another thinking where to dive other one diving in my shower, going into my car, and the medecine when you feel blue. Greetings from Xalapa, México.


----------



## sn0wman

go oilers go



cdnwatchguy said:


> my Son And I, Cheering On The Home Team To A Near Stanley Cup.


----------



## fazer60099

Me in Brittany last year.............


----------



## Clubman35

that's me.....third from the left. Sorry, kind of an old picture.
-Jim


----------



## john wilson

#2.


----------



## john wilson




----------



## GJ

*Excellent* shot John...:-!:-!


----------



## Squee




----------



## amine

Here i am in Tokyo, 07' trip


----------



## MikalNY

*Re: New member, trying to leer how to post.*

nice pics, that little baby is so cute


----------



## MikalNY

john wilson said:


>


Are you a younger brother of steven speilberg..:-d:-d

Just kidding(no hard feelings)


----------



## FoCsU

Greetings from Tag forums, heres a pic of me infront of Lady Liberty:


----------



## andix

greetings from the Great North!
andy


----------



## w9ndb

I'll be the first to post in 2009. I'm really new but I figured "what the heck?". 
Some of my favorite event images (yes, a little self-indulgent). 
I'm on the left, after winning the masters middleweight submission grappling division in 2008.










Me circa 1990, at the peak of my skateboarding career. =)









Me finally getting my century patch on the MS150 after being plagued with injuries and mechanical problems for the three years prior:









The always popular "Serial Killer" pose:


----------



## GJ




----------



## criggs19

Anthony said:


> Dude, how much you bench press??
> 
> So far I can do 135kg.





Call_me_Tom said:


> I pyramid to 315lbs; starting at 135lbs for 10 reps, 225lbs for 8 reps, 315lbs for 6 reps.
> 
> I've never maxed out on weight at the gym so I don't know how much I can actually push.


Keep at it, I'm sure one day you'll get stronger. :-d


----------



## filmjuicer

I think this is my first post in the photography section.

Anyway...here's a pic of me at work. ;-)










Me, my girlfriend, and the puppy.


----------



## w9ndb

You're right up the road from me down in Champaign. Cool dog. Our dogs are our 4 legged kids.


----------



## filmjuicer

w9ndb said:


> You're right up the road from me down in Champaign. Cool dog. Our dogs are our 4 legged kids.


Yup! Sweet home Chicago!

That's Obie, BTW--our "Bagel Hound" (beagle-basset mix)--my girlfriend named him. That photo is a couple-months old, now. He was about 2.5-months old in that photo, and now he's about 5-months old.

Here's another shot (sleeping, of course--which is probably his favorite activity, next to chewing on sticks and leaves!):


----------



## GJ




----------



## GJ




----------



## filmjuicer

Nice Photoshop job, GJ!


----------



## GJ

filmjuicer said:


> Nice Photoshop job, GJ!


Ha, I wish..

Nope, much more easier..;-)

http://www.photofunia.com/


----------



## krzychoks

My wife and I on holiday.


----------



## enigmattic122

Tkane quick in one of my closets.


----------



## john wilson




----------



## kittogi




----------



## FSULawyer

Yangshou China, Summit (Top, lol) of Moon Hill, Seiko Orange Knight makes a Cameo ina few shots!










Help!!!!!!!!









Great Wall


----------



## Kumbo

pic of me


----------



## SgtPepper




----------



## O2AFAC67

In my youth....










Early 1990's...










And more recently (Easter 2008) with my granddaughter...










A very recent shot of her...


----------



## Seventhframe

New to the forum and an amateur amongst you collectors....Not for longb-)

Photo was taken on a trip to Southern Patagonia.


----------



## BIGBEEFY

OOH RAH DEVIL DOG! You guys look squared away! NICE PIC.

I dont know why this post is all the way down here, it is supposed to be under the pictures of the Marines. Mods, can you fix?


----------



## Ray MacDonald

You have to quote the message you are replying to in order to have your message next to it.



BIGBEEFY said:


> OOH RAH DEVIL DOG! You guys look squared away! NICE PIC.
> 
> I dont know why this post is all the way down here, it is supposed to be under the pictures of the Marines. Mods, can you fix?





Call_me_Tom said:


> I'm 3rd in from the left.


----------



## krzychoks

On holiday on the Baltic Sea.


----------



## peterhaya

hello everyone.i am peter from romania.i got this watch as a gift 
i love it and i am proud to have it.


----------



## eddyk

I forgot where this one was taken...


----------



## krzychoks

eddyk said:


> I forgot where this one was taken...


I know! This is... Boston? :-!


----------



## novedl

my wife and i at a formal event and i just could'nt play by the rules(no tie)


----------



## novedl

doing what i do best~nothing


----------



## Eric Dugas

Hi there, me at workb-)

Eric


----------



## Fabricioab

Kawazaki ZX-10










Cya!


----------



## rockmastermike

Rockmastermike and the oldest son at an airshow last summer (PRE-WUS as you can see)


----------



## Rh525

Me and my friend after the Susan G Komen Race for the Cure...FYI Im on the left. 
Let me add another FYI im the one with the A&M hat.


----------



## jasonp1

Sporting a Pathfinder and something I found on the road


----------



## CadillacJack

thanks for your service


----------



## jasonp1

CadillacJack said:


> thanks for your service


Thank you very much! Believe it or not, its an enjoyable job and I look forward to going to work every day. Kind of a grab bag of surprises; you never know what you'll run into


----------



## AZJack

*Jack from Arizona*

Drums and watches all relate to time. The photo of the kids (not mine) was a photo taken at Lake Michigan on vacation in 2006... and that's me with the bike.


----------



## Euterpe

jasonp1 said:


> Sporting a Pathfinder and something I found on the road


Wow ... this is a black mamba?
BTW, you are very close, I guess it's so dangerous, nice pict!


----------



## Euterpe

Somewhere at work


----------



## DImGR

me on the left 4 years ago










and me today


----------



## DHOLLA




----------



## got6ponies

1989








2009


----------



## zephyrnoid

My daughter and I in 1987


----------



## martinellard

*Re: New member, trying to leer how to post.*

hello there


----------



## ajdh

Here I am, I think you may have seen this before Gerard.







and a few years later.

















With my winning image of a blue-cheeked bee-eater in a local competition.


----------



## Wheillebhertt-jan

sexy me hahahahaha


----------



## deadwate

as a first post might as well start strong, young adult gettin the WUS feever, as of now my small limited collection: time will tell that it will grow faster then me

be safe all.


----------



## SaMaster14

*Re: New member, trying to leer how to post.*

Some of me while in Maui this past week:


----------



## DSHL

*Re: New member, trying to leer how to post.*
























Meeeeeee. It's excellent seeing faces behind names, even though I'm only new here ;-)


----------



## IvanDrago

Brian D. said:


> *Thought I'd post some of myself and the family as well. Here's me giving my daughter her first bottle after she was born.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's me, my girlfriend, and daughter at her baptism.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This one is for Tim Patrick:-! .**GO PACKERS!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding time after bath time.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Notice the GW-1500 there:-D .*


I'm from Chicago, but I LOVE THE PACKERS!
Edit: And if I may say, you have a beautiful family. I hope the same for myself one day.


----------



## Toothbras

Nice to see a fellow Packer fan!


----------



## SupermanLover

You look like Anton Chekov in the first picture.


----------



## john wilson

*Re: Here I am!*


----------



## Clarifixer

*Re: Here I am!*

After sixty years of riding diamond frame upright bicycles, the back and neck finally said "enough" and I discovered recumbent trikes. What a hoot!


----------



## imaCoolRobot

*Re: Here I am!*

Fine! I'll bite.


----------



## EsbenOpen

*Re: Here I am!*

Too many Oilers fans in this thread, need to get some representation from a little further south!


----------



## vfp16

*Re: Here I am!*

Me and the wife (also quite a watch collector now)


----------



## SgtPepper

;-)


----------



## koi1957

Very cool


----------



## Shangas

Me at my cousin's wedding a few months back. For those who remember me back when I used to be more active here, I hung out almost exclusively in the pocket-watch forum. Yes, I'm wearing a pocket-watch in the photo.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Second weekend this past October at EFD in Houston...
Best,
Ron


----------



## HanWatchHan




----------



## d0neall

Nice view Han!


----------



## sknyaz

Me at Olympic city Sochi


----------



## Kvadrat

Lmao,amazing pictures


----------



## iheartnola

*Re: Here I am!*

Here's one for you guys. First post here, hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## Sherpat

*Re: Here I am!*



iheartnola said:


> Here's one for you guys. First post here, hope you guys enjoy.


Hey man, nice to meet you! But, uh, this folder is basically for selfies, so members can see what each other look like. That's a beautiful watch you've got, but why don't you post it in one of the folders dedicated to watch photos, like this one. You'll probably get more responses


----------



## iheartnola

*Re: Here I am!*

Oh wow, you're right. Ugh, so sorry. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Bumpus13

Me ... Last week's pre and post-Covid delayed haircut:


----------



## tarrda

1971 When I was in the US Navy


----------

